# مطلوب بشكل عاجل فيلا مبنى كامل بالتجمع الاول



## اسلام محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 212122
مطلوب فيلا مبنى كامل بالتجمع الاول للشراء وذلك للجديه وتكون بارقى مناطق التجمع الاول و بشرط يكون مبنى حديث
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

